# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Ramps Vs. Melzi Boards

## KrypTONight

When building a 3D printer, does anyone have any suggestions on using a Ramps board or a Melzi board?  What are the benefits to each?  It seems as though Ramps are used the majority of the time, but why?

----------


## jaguarking11

Simple, ramps are cheap. I picked up a ramps 1.4 + arduino + 5drivers + the LCD/SD card with click wheel for less than $50 shipped to my door. It also easier to repair a ramps if something smokes.

And it looks like ramps has more options for future expansion.

----------


## Roxy

Why is probably because Ramps is older and more established.  The Melzi board sort of feels like what the PrintrBoard was trying to do.  (I have a PrintrBoard but wish I had a RAMPS setup)

Jaguarking11, can you point us to where all that can be acquired for $50 ?    I would seriously consider ordering a set of parts!

----------


## jaguarking11

I have this one. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pcs-...802988898.html

Hopefully that helps.

----------


## Roxy

> I have this one. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pcs-...802988898.html
> 
> Hopefully that helps.



Thank You!!!  That is a very good price!   I'm going to order one.

----------


## paradiddle65

Looks like a good deal as long as you can handle the lead time. Looks like it can take up to a month shipping from china, wowza

----------


## jaguarking11

Took mine about 15 days to get to me. Not too bad for about 1/2 the price you pay for similar kit from an e-bay seller.

----------


## Kingoddball

Thanks jaguarking11 !!

----------


## brainscan

I would just like to say to anyone about to buy or build RAMPS 1.3/1.4 that the MOSFET for the heated bed has been poorly chosen. Best thing you can do is drop one of these in it's place IRLB3813PBF MOSFET, N CH, 30V, 190A, TO220. If you plan to have a heated bed you should definitely do this or have a serious heatsink and fan. Even with decent cooling the standard one will fail quickly due to heat stress. The replacement barely gets warm with or without a heatsink.

----------


## Roxy

> I would just like to say to anyone about to buy or build RAMPS 1.3/1.4 that the MOSFET for the heated bed has been poorly chosen. Best thing you can do is drop one of these in it's place IRLB3813PBF MOSFET, N CH, 30V, 190A, TO220. If you plan to have a heated bed you should definitely do this or have a serious heatsink and fan. Even with decent cooling the standard one will fail quickly due to hear stress. The replacement barely gets warm with or without a heatsink.


Another answer is to just use the MOSFET on the board to drive the coil of a relay.   The relay won't take much current from the board, and can be switched on and off to keep the temperature where ever it needs to be.

----------


## nka

RAMPS (AliExpress link, mine took 2 week from China to Canada) or Baiboi Box (All in one, packaged RAMPS) if you're new in this!

----------

